# Female Antagonist Deathmatch [ROUND 1 - 10]



## Krory (Jan 23, 2013)

*SHAHDEE* - Prince of Persia: Warrior Within


*DA JI* - Warriors Orochi


*CARMILLA* - Castlevania: Lords of Shadow


*SORCERESS* - Orcs Must Die


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2013)

Carmilla. Doesn't she look beautiful? 

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








Warrior Within.......at least it wasn't the third game


----------

